# Frost Drive



## Barry (Jun 17, 2020)

I didn't even get around to tweaking the trimmers or flipping the switches and already love this one


----------



## music6000 (Jun 18, 2020)

A *Cool & Well Protected *Pedal*!!!*


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jun 19, 2020)

Nice work, Barry.  It is the King of the Tube Screamers!  Sometimes I wish I could turn off the Mid Boost on mine.


----------



## Barry (Jun 19, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Nice work, Barry.  It is the King of the Tube Screamers!  Sometimes I wish I could turn off the Mid Boost on mine.


I finished up my Mint version today, this one was Sherbert, flipped the switches to the left and OMG it’s fantastic. Thanks for the tips on this one!


----------



## music6000 (Jun 19, 2020)

Here's my Mint Vision!


----------



## Barry (Jun 19, 2020)

music6000 said:


> Here's my Mint Vision!
> 
> View attachment 5029


Close


----------



## HamishR (Jun 20, 2020)

Photoshop is a dangerous weapon in the wrong hands!


----------



## Barry (Jun 20, 2020)

It didn't show up well the enclosure is actually Light Sky Blue


----------



## music6000 (Jun 20, 2020)

This is *Sherbet *in Australia!:


----------



## TheSin (Jun 20, 2020)

Nice! I like the quick connect idea on the DC jack.


----------



## HamishR (Jun 28, 2020)

Your builds are always so neat and the graphics are excellent - how do you do the graphics?


----------



## Barry (Jun 28, 2020)

HamishR said:


> Your builds are always so neat and the graphics are excellent - how do you do the graphics?


They're waterslides I did up in Illustrator, the font had the snow caps already, I just blotted them with a fine white paint pen to make them pop


----------



## Barry (Jun 28, 2020)

music6000 said:


> Here's my Mint Vision!
> 
> View attachment 5029


Besides green snow looks kind of weird!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jul 2, 2020)

Barry said:


> Besides green snow looks kind of weird!



Better than yellow snow!


----------



## Barry (Jul 2, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Better than yellow snow!


Got to watch out where those Huskies go!


----------



## HamishR (Jul 2, 2020)

Ya know I was thinking of posting "don't eat the green snow" but thought it might be too obscure.


----------



## Cucurbitam0schata (Jul 2, 2020)

Just wrapping up some builds over here, now I'm dreaming about those quick connect DC jack hookups would be slick. @Barry or anyone else, where do you get those slick connectors?


----------



## Barry (Jul 2, 2020)

Cucurbitam0schata said:


> Just wrapping up some builds over here, now I'm dreaming about those quick connect DC jack hookups would be slick. @Barry or anyone else, where do you get those slick connectors?


Amazon two connector molex


----------



## Barry (Jul 4, 2020)

Barry said:


> Amazon two connector molex








						Amazon.com: 10pcs Upgraded Tiny Whoop JST-PH 2.0 Male and Female Connector Cable for Battery JJRC H36 H67 Blade Inductrix E010 E013: Toys & Games
					

Buy 10pcs Upgraded Tiny Whoop JST-PH 2.0 Male and Female Connector Cable for Battery JJRC H36 H67 Blade Inductrix E010 E013: Quadcopters & Multirotors - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



					www.amazon.com


----------

